# Anyone interested in a Southwest Florida Make and Take?



## sharpobject

Myself and Doombuddy live in Naples, FL along with Matrixmom. We miss the NJ/PA Make and Takes and would like to start having monthly Make and Takes here. I would like to schedule one fairly soon - before we're all going nuts with all the last minute stuff. And then have them monthly starting in December or January. I wouldn't mind having them at our house - although we can definitely take turns.

Who's interested???


----------



## DoomBuddy

We could just do a small project and show something we have done in the past.


----------



## Joiseygal

If you live in Florida and have the opportunity to attend this Make and Take than it would be definitely worth it! Elane and Ralph are very talented haunters and best of all they are very nice people. Hmmm...I wander how long it would take me to ride down to attend this Make and Take???


----------



## sharpobject

Joiseygal said:


> If you live in Florida and have the opportunity to attend this Make and Take than it would be definitely worth it! Elane and Ralph are very talented haunters and best of all they are very nice people. Hmmm...I wander how long it would take me to ride down to attend this Make and Take???


Thanks for the compliments Sharon. I believe it would take you about 29 hours to drive. Maybe you should fly. You know you are welcome anytime. And if you don't make it down here soon - I will be very disappointed.


----------



## matrixmom

I can hardly wait. I know there alot of haunters in this neck of the swamp!


----------



## DoomBuddy

come on Sharon you can make a looong weekend out of it


----------



## DoomBuddy

When do you want to do this elaine?


----------



## BugFreak

I know this is an old thread but I'm up by Orlando and would love to take part in it if you all do one.


----------



## DoomBuddy

I will ask sharpobject to set a date.


----------



## sharpobject

Yippeeee - we finally got some interest. Now we can get this going. How about Saturday, November 30th? I know it's Thanksgiving weekend, but I thought that might be better. If you would rather get together before that - that's fine too. 

We have alot of space - so we can have it here in Naples. We have a couple couches if BugFreak doesn't want to drive here and back in the same day - you're welcome to stay here.

Do you want to jump right in? I've been dying to try monster mud. We can all do something small because I know it takes awhile to dry. Or if any of you have something else in mind - that's good too.


----------



## BobbyA

FYI Wish you had posted this when I lived in North Port (Brandon now). Dr Terroreyes hosts in Ocala a Florida haunters M&T and social in July (19th for 2014). I went last year. It's 100 miles each way for me, but I think worth the trip.


----------



## diggerc

Elane, See what you can dig up from this crowd.
http://floridahaunters.com/


----------



## sharpobject

Thanks for the info Carl. I had met DrTerrorEyes at the Halloween Extreme convention last year and he talked about his group. It sounds interesting - but they only meet once a year and it's quite a ways from here to attend.


----------



## Joiseygal

I hope you can get a group going in Florida!


----------



## Spyder

I know this is an old thread and maybe you all have already connected with the FLHaunters. Just wanted to let ya know we meet more often than once a year. Bill (Doc Terroreyes) does his M&T in Ocala but we do have other M&T's around the state. If ya haven't connected with anyone yet give a shout, the more the merrier!!


----------

